# Straight Track Auto Reversing



## John Peterson (Oct 23, 2008)

I am new to the forum so please excuse my lack of knowledge. I would like to set up an HO scale small (locomotive and two cars) layout for a holiday small town display. Because I am short of space I would like to simply have a six foot stretch of straight track with the train going back and forth. I have looked on line for information but have come up short. Is a "hayes bumper" what I need? If not, what do I need to accomplish my task. Note: I purchased an electric set from Menards two years ago but it is so cheaply made that it never has worked. I'm looking for something that is well made but under $100.00 to add to my setup. Thanks, in advance, for your help.
John Peterson


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Here's one for $107...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BKXR7C?smid=A2HUFQYBB8LM3&tag=dealt5781-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## thunderbearr (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome!

Hope that one works for you.

Been thinking of something similar for an interurban trolley on mine.

Rob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Reversing Electronically*

HMMM. Interesting. 
A reed switch on the track could swtich a relay to reverse. 
Magnets would have to be mounted on each end depending on the length of the train wanted. 
The track section would be isolated on where the engine runs since you want to stop the engine before reversing.
The 1N4001 diode on one rail would stop the train (let the engine only run in one direction on that piece of track) ,when the engine crossed over.
Then the relay would have to be tripped.
Timing would be a problem because you want the engine stopped before you reverse. A built in delay would help.
This is one circuit I have not seen on the net.
A good future project.


----------

